# Sp's art of villagers and mayors and stuff



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

You've probably see me around TBT posting several artwork of Villagers.
Well, now I made a thread about it. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

AMAZING. Will you do requests or nt?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> AMAZING. Will you do requests or nt?


I'll might do some requests.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I'll might do some requests.



Yaaaaaaaay!  Btw, I love Rosie's artwork and Francine's face xd


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope you do requests, I like my mayor being drawn. 

And there great as well.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 20, 2014)

Aww these are adorable! Really like your style ;u;


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

These are really cute! Keep it up!


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)

These are awesome! I can't draw in an AC-like style like you. ;u;


----------



## debinoresu (Aug 20, 2014)

, ur style is rl nice

rl fluid and free

good style, keep it up


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

If you are taking requests, could you do Shep? :3


Your work is very nice!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> If you are taking requests, could you do Shep? :3
> 
> 
> Your work is very nice!



Here you go!


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

Could you make Whitney and Diana talking with the phone? D:


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> View attachment 63583
> Here you go!




It's awesome, thanks!


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 20, 2014)

Awe, I love Yookey's character!!! Please draw Hazel <33


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh good, your doing requests, yay! I want one too. 



Spoiler: This is the Ref sheet











I'd like for you to do it sometime because I like it when people do art from my own mayor.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

wow people are way too thirsty for requests, yall should stop being so pushy.

your art is really cute, i like your style!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Could you please draw somthing from here? I just love your style. UwU www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?216064-Please-draw-for-me!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2014)

Cute! Would you draw maple? :3


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

Woah, I didn't mean to start the request uproar. >~<


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 20, 2014)

Your art is very nice!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Woah, I didn't mean to start the request uproar. >~<



haha you know how it is here.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 20, 2014)

I really love the way you draw hair and eyes! Also, love all the expressive faces!! 
ehehe expressions are hard for me, kudos to you pal ;o;
keep up your good work, love!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Done with the requests as of now.


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 20, 2014)

AWE. LOOK AT HAZEL. ADORABLE LITTLE UNIBROW <3 
You're amazing : )))))


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, I love the way you done with my mayor, its cute.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

the thirst. if it doesn't say it's a thread for giving art, i don't think you should ask. at least pm them, or something. ;n;

And your art is very cute. I had seen you on Yookey's Kangaroo love thread and I always looked forward to seeing yours and rayquaza's arts there. Hahahaha.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Can I use the Diana?
; u ;


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can I use the Diana?
> ; u ;


Sure!
A higher quality version of the pic is here.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH AMAZING


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Dotty doing that Sailor Moon posey pose…

Might do some Animal Crossing villagers as the Sailor Senshi eventually.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's a sketchy sketch for an upcoming picture of mine.
ACK


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Here's a sketchy sketch for an upcoming picture of mine.
> ACK


Is that Ankha, Diana, your mayor, whoever that Villager/Special NPC is and Mira?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is that Ankha, Diana, your mayor, whoever that Villager/Special NPC is and Mira?


It's supposed to be Ankha, Diana, Felicity (I can see where you're getting confused), Skye, and Mira.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 20, 2014)

can you do my mayor?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's supposed to be Ankha, Diana, Felicity (I can see where you're getting confused), Skye, and Mira.


I see, it does look good though and at least I got 3 of the villagers right.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

How do you do your work? :3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> How do you do your work? :3


I mostly just think of an idea that would be excellent.
Then plan it out by drawing it on paper first then transfering it onto SAI (the program I use nowadays to do these drawings).
Listen to music while drawing the picture, and presto, the finished product!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> can you do my mayor?



This is not primarily a request threaddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 20, 2014)

ughughu skye as a sailor senshi this made my day! i love all of them <333


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Sailor Crossing is now complete.
This honestly took less time than I thought it would.
Also, I discovered that Mira had lipstick in-game....but nah..


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 21, 2014)

^Those are perfect! <3


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

I was exhausted after that Sailor Moon pic.
So here's a picture of Rooney eating Ice Cream.....
*yay...*.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


>



omg Felicity and Ankha are my favorites in that picture. Mira always looks like she's about the fight evil by moonlight or daylight, so yeah.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Some odd Whitney doodles.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish that we could request >.< I really want a sig of my dreamies in an style like yours D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will you open a shop or something?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2014)

I totally love your art, their amazing. Keep it up, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Nage (Aug 21, 2014)

100% adorable omg


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Sailor Crossing is now complete.
> This honestly took less time than I thought it would.
> Also, I discovered that Mira had lipstick in-game....but nah..


Uggggghhhhh why are all of your art pieces so adorable.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the shocked pose for Whitney. She's all like



: "Omg Lobo, stop using my brush!"




: "But I look great!"




: "Ugh smugs...."


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Uggggghhhhh why are all of your art pieces so adorable.


I blame anime for making my art so adorable


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

A redraw of a doodle of Rooney I did months ago, when I was watching the original Dragon Ball again.

_Dis is da original_


----------



## Jollian (Aug 21, 2014)

holy moly why r u so cute give me ur skills


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Jollian said:


> holy moly why r u so cute give me ur skills


Here's a tip.
Watch a lot of anime with crazy and wacky expressions.
Then draw those expressions.
And boom.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Here's a tip.
> Watch a lot of anime with crazy and wacky expressions.
> Then draw those expressions.
> And boom.


yoo I should do this Ouran High School Host Club or Sailor Moon
that's actually a good tip for practice, thanks!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Even more Blue Kanga doodles.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmmm could you make two villagers like yuno and yuki? A peppy like Rosie with yandere face and a lazy like... hm Beau or Chester like scared? haha only if u want to, that would be really funny


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Some Skye doodles.
I screwed up on some of these, but they turned out fine.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

OMG NOW I KNOW WHAT THIS REMINDS ME OF.

The older Sonic artwork.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OMG NOW I KNOW WHAT THIS REMINDS ME OF.
> 
> The older Sonic artwork.


It does actually.
I totally forgot that I was inspired by the Sonic OVA and many other Classic Sonic art.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

So I drew Rayquaza128 and Yookey's mayors again....












I kinda screwed up on some of them, but hey it was fun drawing them again.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 22, 2014)

woah, how do you take so HQ Pics? ._.


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


>


oh god that's pretty funny hahaha
Also you're artwork is brilliant


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> woah, how do you take so HQ Pics? ._.


I use HP Photosmart 6515 to scan my drawings and then upload them to tumblr to get the best possible quality possible.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Colored the doodles of Rayquaza128 and Yookey's mayors.
I love drawing these guys.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

nevermindd


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> nevermindd


I'll might do requests, don't worry. ^ v ^

- - - Post Merge - - -





Have a dumb doodle of Bob as Tuxedo Kamen.

- - - Post Merge - - -


My mayor on a string as part of a tumblr game that I screwed up on.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's my Mayor.
Look at dat shading.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 23, 2014)

Probably the best animal crossing drawings i'll see


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Probably the best animal crossing drawings i'll see


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll might make a thread just for requests soon.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's a Kid Cat doing the Sentai posey pose.
And his name in Japanese is "Ichigo (#1)", there's no way I can make a Kamen Rider joke here.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 29, 2014)

Haven't posted here in awhile, so here's a bunch of Skye doodlez.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

No..no I don't like this kangaroo that much that I find him to be one of my favorite villagers ever and I wish he get noticed among the ACNL community....It's not like I like him or anything. > 3 >


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 30, 2014)

well these are to adorable for my mind to handle... so darn cute T^T


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 30, 2014)

Rooney is only cute in the fanarts :/


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Rooney is only cute in the fanarts :/


They're a lot of villagers that look better in fanart in comparison to the actual game, like Mira or Muffy.
But I also agree that he looks better in fanart.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 30, 2014)

Btw, you could add Agent S, Rocket, Mira and Big top to Kid Cat fanart like super sentai and Rasher looking like if he was the bad lol


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 30, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Btw, you could add Agent S, Rocket, Mira and Big top to Kid Cat fanart like super sentai and Rasher looking like if he was the bad lol



What other villagers could be evil?
Ahnka?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> What other villagers could be evil?
> Ahnka?


Truffles?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

heard u guys liked Rosie rose.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 1, 2014)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Static with the Spark copy ability.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you make the render of Rosie? Btw, will youi make the requests?:3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Can you make the render of Rosie? Btw, will youi make the requests?:3







Here ya go!
For Requests, go here.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 1, 2014)

I request alredy xd, I was saying if you will do them, cause I found mine very hard to do D: And TYVM! She's sooo cutee :3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 1, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I request alredy xd, I was saying if you will do them, cause I found mine very hard to do D: And TYVM! She's sooo cutee :3


I usually do them whenever I get the time, sorry for the confusion. (*^^*)
And you're welcome.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Static with the Spark copy ability.



My favorite squirrel <3 Lol, this is brilliant.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a comic I doodled.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

I did this as an art trade with Pengu-S on deviantART.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Doodles of all of my villagers in Odaiba.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Colored it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 6, 2014)

You need to open a shop for these


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You need to open a shop for these


That sounds interesting, but I like making my drawings for free.
Since I draw incredibly fast for an artist.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Also, have a cute comic with Whitney and Rooney.


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 9, 2014)

omfg, this is adorable!!! 
If you ever do decide to do requests I'd love one of Ankha/Clay/Cyrano. They're the family in my town, put their houses next to each other and Ankha and Cyrano are best buddies and Ankha is always bossy to Clay idk I'll stop here. 

But A++ on this artwork I love lil punchy in this cartoon <3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> omfg, this is adorable!!!
> If you ever do decide to do requests I'd love one of Ankha/Clay/Cyrano. They're the family in my town, put their houses next to each other and Ankha and Cyrano are best buddies and Ankha is always bossy to Clay idk I'll stop here.
> 
> But A++ on this artwork I love lil punchy in this cartoon <3







Drew them!
I really need to draw more Hamsters in a Hamtaro style.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

An early halloween comic, staring your punching bag, Mayor Darren!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Another round of Yookey and Ray's OC's.




Also, Nichijou joke.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Well since I'm in Landcaster for the weekend, I bring you this doodle while I was gone.




I swear my cat villagers love Rooney...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh yeah...
More Rooney...




I can't help it, I love this dork.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

Finished the Ankha request!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 22, 2014)

You guys want moar Rooney drawings?
Yes?


----------



## Delphine (Sep 22, 2014)

These are so cute, haha! I love your style. Which I could draw like this!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Delphine said:


> These are so cute, haha! I love your style. Which I could draw like this!


T'anks! ^ v ^
Just watch a lot of 90's anime and that's how I got my style down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also...












*WHITNEY NO STAP*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

Your art is good my friend. Wonder how you would draw a troll face


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, time to do an update...and it's a big one...


Spoiler: art that I've been doing throughout the pass 4 days








My part of an Art Trade with Yookey.




-A random Muffy pic




-A random comic




-And Meow....the best anime cat everz


That's it for now!
Tune in for more~


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Well I haven't been here for awhile, time to do another update!


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 15, 2014)

YOUR ART IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE AHHH! >w<


----------



## quartztho (Oct 16, 2014)

I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH <3 IT'S SO ADORABLE AND ASDFGHJKL! You should take commissions one day! Please? xD Just kidding, but if you ever do I will hopefully find out xD


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

I made an animation....whoa, that's a first on this forum.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I made an animation....whoa, that's a first on this forum.



that's so adorable omg


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

More ANIMATIONS!












Also.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

So kawaii desu~


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH <3 IT'S SO ADORABLE AND ASDFGHJKL! You should take commissions one day! Please? xD Just kidding, but if you ever do I will hopefully find out xD





azukitan said:


> So kawaii desu~





katiegurl1223 said:


> YOUR ART IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE AHHH! >w<


D'aww, thanks so much you guys.

I had fun drawing these for you guys. ^ v ^


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 5, 2014)

Aww, your art is so adorable!  I've already stalked your art album in your Profile...

Do you use a mouse?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Aww, your art is so adorable!  I've already stalked your art album in your Profile...
> 
> Do you use a mouse?


Why yes, I do use a mouse.

To be honest, while I am good at drawing with a mouse.
A tablet is the more beneficial choice, since you can do coloring and shading easily.


----------



## nard (Nov 5, 2014)

Your art is lovely, sp!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Your art is lovely, sp!



Thanks. > w <


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 6, 2014)

Sooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuttteee<3<(^_^


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 6, 2014)

You could make a lot of cash that ways

With

♫   ☆      ♡    ♪   ☆   ♡  ☻
 ♡    ♫    ☻     ♫    ♪    ☆
☻    ♪      ☆     ♡     ☻   ♡
 ~  C o m m i s s i o n s  ~
♫   ☆      ♡   ♪   ☆   ♡  ☻
 ♡    ♫    ☻     ♫    ♪    ☆
☻   ♪      ☆     ♡     ☻   ♡​


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Made a better reference pic for my mayor.





_I can't do backgrounds, help_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> You could make a lot of cash that ways
> 
> With
> 
> ...


I would love to do commissions, though it would be tricky although I can do TBT/Bell commissions, I draw them so fast.

I would rather just make them free for the beautiful people out there to enjoy. ^ u ^


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 7, 2014)

How long does one take? I must know [kinda].


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> How long does one take? I must know [kinda].


Usually 30-40 minutes.

Unless it's something that's big, usually an hour and a half.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

I try to improve a bit with SAI and made this.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

Several Animal Crossing doodles of other villagers I have yet to draw.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

He's the king of all villagers.


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> He's the king of all villagers.



So true XD

I kinda want a really cool signature and ur art would be perfect for it 

Kind of a big request so would you want payment?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 11, 2014)

Maxinom said:


> So true XD
> 
> I kinda want a really cool signature and ur art would be perfect for it
> 
> Kind of a big request so would you want payment?


//sighs they don't really do commishs :______: he could get $$$$$$ {TBT and bells} anyho it's thre thread there final say
also it's very rud wit ask for Art for free and if requests or somthing is not posted


----------



## Maxinom (Nov 11, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> //sighs they don't really do commishs :______: he could get $$$$$$ {TBT and bells} anyho it's thre thread there final say
> also it's very rud wit ask for Art for free and if requests or somthing is not posted


My asking if they wanted pay was just me feeling bad for asking something that could be really time consuming 
And anyway they have the right to decline. I just saw that people were asking to use stuff and making requests so I chimed in. Did I do something wrong? ;~;

I apologize if I did something out of line.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Maxinom said:


> My asking if they wanted pay was just me feeling bad for asking something that could be really time consuming
> And anyway they have the right to decline. I just saw that people were asking to use stuff and making requests so I chimed in. Did I do something wrong? ;~;
> 
> I apologize if I did something out of line.


No, it's alright.

I'll do a sig pic eventually, I'll even do it for free. ^ v ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Daily Bump of pics.












Also a Sonic pic, because I really want to draw Sonic again after so long.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

It's a funny meme....ha....


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> //sighs they don't really do commishs :______: he could get $$$$$$ {TBT and bells} anyho it's thre thread there final say
> also it's very rud wit ask for Art for free and if requests or somthing is not posted



you should really don't talk sometimes


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 16, 2014)

What would be Fnaf in your art style? 

#Indirects


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't been on here for a while.
So to save some time, I'm just going to show you the art I did recently.


Spoiler: art goes here






































I keep drawing rayquaza128 and yookey's characters..I DUNNO they're adorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> What would be Fnaf in your art style?
> 
> #Indirects


Probably in that chibi style, I should try and draw one of them....maybe Foxy first, but I'm not sure.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Bump.

Oh and I have an animation I did back in October.
[video]https://www.tumblr.com/video_file/104895212688/tumblr_ngeegdaeiK1sokhww/480[/video]
Took me weeks to finish it.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

I totally forgot about this art thread.

Honestly, I'm starting to think that nobody cares about my art anymore....:C

But anyways, here's a small animation of Marshal.






Took about 30 minutes+.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha, such a silly cross-eyed squirrel. Kudos for being able to whip this up in 30 minutes. Have you been using your tablet, as of late?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Haha, such a silly cross-eyed squirrel. Kudos for being able to whip this up in 30 minutes. Have you been using your tablet, as of late?



Yes actually, I've been using it a lot ever since I got for Xmas.

It's fantastic, far better than drawing with a mouse, thank god.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I totally forgot about this art thread.
> 
> Honestly, I'm starting to think that nobody cares about my art anymore....:C
> 
> ...



Your art is awesome! Keep up the great work!


----------



## unintentional (Jan 19, 2015)

That is adorable ;u;


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yes actually, I've been using it a lot ever since I got for Xmas.
> 
> It's fantastic, far better than drawing with a mouse, thank god.



Yay! *throws confetti* Now it'll be easier to develop your drawing skills 8D Do share with us if you have any art projects in the making


----------



## Naiad (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahh, cutie lil' grumpy squirrel bb ; v ;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

Not ACNL related, but I might as well show it off.







Ninten from MOTHER 1/Earthbound Zero.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Quick doodles of random villagers on SAI

Nothing much really.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 24, 2015)

are you taking requests? i'd love to see my villager oc in your style ;3;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> are you taking requests? i'd love to see my villager oc in your style ;3;


Sure, I'll draw him. ^ v ^


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 24, 2015)

You should do a drawing of Margie.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Ohh, how about Curt and Chester hanging out? Lol. x D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 24, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Sure, I'll draw him. ^ v ^



yayayay! (it's a girl, but~ cx) here she is



Spoiler:  









she's a lazy villager (if that's not obvious cx)
her eyes are always closed like that
wearing the *pink parka*



tysm you're so sweet!! i'll definitely tip <333


----------



## oreo (Jan 25, 2015)

OMG BEAU AND FAUNA ON THAT LOG ; A ;
awesome art ugh
/dies from cuteness


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> yayayay! (it's a girl, but~ cx) here she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks adorable!

I'll get to drawing the requests right away!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> She looks adorable!
> 
> I'll get to drawing the requests right away!



Ahh tysm <3 She's based on me oops~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Finished!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Finished!



Ahhhhhh! I love it so much tysm <3333333


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhhhhh! I love it so much tysm <3333333



You're welcome! :3


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler: finished the requests!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 25, 2015)

adhajfaga so cute! Would it be possible for me to commission you to draw my bunny OCs as AC villagers? Feel free to decline if you're too busy or don't want to :'3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Spoiler: finished the requests!



Nice. :3 I know this is putting some pressure on you, but could you also draw Sterling too?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

azukitan said:


> adhajfaga so cute! Would it be possible for me to commission you to draw my bunny OCs as AC villagers? Feel free to decline if you're too busy or don't want to :'3



I don't do commissions, but I would like to draw them anyway. ^ v ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Nice. :3 I know this is putting some pressure on you, but could you also draw Sterling too?



Don't worry, I'll draw him as well.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I don't do commissions, but I would like to draw them anyway. ^ v ^



I shall tip you after then, mwahaha <333

Here are individual refs of them:

Red Velvet
Blue Velvet

Red would be a smug villager, whereas Blue is peppy~
Thanks so much for agreeing to draw them! _/huggles_ <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 25, 2015)

This style! I can't get over how perfect it is!! Are you open to requests at all? :3


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler: finished azukitan's request


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 27, 2015)

Will you make the requests that I made a long time ago? I can pay :3

Btw, I would love to have a villager sig with your style, how would that cost??


----------



## azukitan (Jan 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Spoiler: finished azukitan's request



I'm _meltingggg_~~ They're so cute! Thanks a bunch, sp! May the Triforce be with you (･`◡?･)ゝ


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I'm _meltingggg_~~ They're so cute! Thanks a bunch, sp! May the Triforce be with you (･`◡?･)ゝ


Glad you like it!

(＾▽＾)/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Will you make the requests that I made a long time ago? I can pay :3
> 
> Btw, I would love to have a villager sig with your style, how would that cost??


Sure I'll be able to do those requests.

For the sig, it's fine I can do it for free. ^ v ^


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm tempted to request again, but I dunno if that's allowed~ cx


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see Sterling in your style. ♪


----------



## kesttang (Jan 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Spoiler: finished the requests!



Curt and Chester... Omg. Thank you very much man! : D


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

If your still taking requests maybe my mayor? But as a cat villager ^D^


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

Spoiler: Finshed PlasmaPower's request











- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> If your still taking requests maybe my mayor? But as a cat villager ^D^



Will do. ^ u ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



kesttang said:


> Curt and Chester... Omg. Thank you very much man! : D



You're welcome!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Will do. ^ u ^


Yay! Do I have to pay you?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Spoiler: Finshed PlasmaPower's request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you drawn any bird villagers prior to this?


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 27, 2015)

Ooh, do you think you could draw my mayor and Fang together? Ref: (x)

Your art is so awesome and I'll gladly tip! :3


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 27, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Yay! Do I have to pay you?



No, you don't have to.

I'm doing these for free. ^ v ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Nice.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have you drawn any bird villagers prior to this?




Yes I have, I doodled Apollo, Midge, and Pierce a long time ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Ooh, do you think you could draw my mayor and Fang together? Ref: (x)
> 
> Your art is so awesome and I'll gladly tip! :3



Will do. ^ v ^


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 30, 2015)

lines look a bit fuzzy but otherwise cool art.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> lines look a bit fuzzy but otherwise cool art.



Yeah, but this was entierly before I had a drawing tablet to use and before I knew how the stabilizer worked.


----------



## deerui (Mar 30, 2015)

Please do diana!


----------

